#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Μηχανολογικό Σχέδιο του Παπαμητούκα - 20 ευρώ

## XDalas

Το εξαιρετικό "Μηχανολογικό Σχέδιο" του Παπαμητούκα σε άριστη κατάσταση, ουσιαστικά καινούργιο, δίνεται με *20 ευρώ*.

Ακολουθεί μία σύντομη περιγραφή του βιβλίου:

Στο βιβλίο αυτό καταβλήθηκε προσπάθεια να παρουσιαστούν με τρόπο απλό  και παραστατικό οι κανόνες σχεδίασης και δίδονται πολλά παραδείγματα  ώστε να γίνουν αυτοί εύκολα και γρήγορα κατανοητοί.
Περιγράφονται περιληπτικά και δίδονται πίνακες των βασικών στοιχείων  μηχανών, ώστε ο μελετητής να βρει εύκολα και γρήγορα πολλά τεχνικά  στοιχεία που απαιτούνται για μια σχεδιομελέτη, τόσο κατά τη διάρκεια των  σπουδών του όσο και αργότερα στην πράξη.
Εκτός από τους κανόνες σχεδίασης του μηχανολογικού σχεδίου γίνεται  αναφορά γενικά σε θέματα της τεχνικής σχεδίασης όπως π.χ. σχεδίαση  υδραυλικών και ηλεκτρολογικών δικτύων, υδραυλικών και πνευματικών  κυκλωμάτων, διαγραμμάτων ροής, οικοδομικού σχεδίου κ.λπ.
Σε ανεξάρτητο κεφάλαιο αναφέρονται οι δυνατότητες που μας παρέχει η χρήση του Η/Υ τόσο στη σχεδίαση όσο και στην κατασκευή.
Για την καλύτερη εμπέδωση παρατίθενται στο παράρτημα τόσο θέματα για εξάσκηση όσο και λυμένες ασκήσεις.

----------

